# Cockatiel Parents Noisy after Chicks Hatch



## jwar090 (Jan 18, 2014)

Hey guys, 
I was wondering if anyone could offer any advice. 
Ok, so I have a pair of bonded cockatiels - Charlie and Dusty. Dusty laid 4 eggs around the start of the month and they are now beginning to hatch. Two have hatched so far, so we are just waiting for the last two. 
All seems well in the nest box and the two hatched chicks are doing well. We are leaving Charlie and Dusty to parent them and will only intervene if any problems arise. 
Anyway... My question is, since the chicks have hatched Charlie and Dusty have both become really noisy whenever they are out of the nest box. Is this normal? Could there a reason for this? 
Their cage is currently set up in our front room with the nest box in their cage. I let them come and go as they please out of their cage so they can have a fly round the front room whenever they want. There have been no changes to their environment recently and I make sure they have access to plenty of food, water and water to bath in. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated, as I am starting to get a headache from the constant noise. Thanks in advance


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

I am not a breeder, so I don't know for sure, but I would think they are louder because they are more hormonal with the eggs, the babies etc., so yes, in this case it would be normal. 
My bird is "an only child", but pretty hormonal too (he is in the prime of his life) and sometimes he really drives me crazy, so I know what you mean.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

I have not known any of my pairs to be more noisy when sitting. They may be very defensive of the nestbox and the chicks inside but should be more or less as noisy as before.

For my pairs at least, they are noisiest when first pairing and looking for mates. Not during the sitting process. But as long as this isn't interfering with the welfare of the chicks I wouldn't worry about it. Just be sure they aren't frightened of anything you may have recently placed close to their cage.


----------



## CrazyKeet'sMom (Jan 19, 2014)

One of my pairs gets loud only when their eggs hatch. They have 5 (!!!!) chicks right now, and are so noisy I have had to close the door to the room they're in just to talk on the phone or have a conversation. They're only like this when they have chicks. Most of the time, they are calling for more of their favorite foods to feed their babies, or flock calling to me so they know where I am and if I'm home. I have found that playing some music quiets them down a little, as does giving them tons of choices for food to feed their growing chicks so they don't feel the need to tell me they want more.


----------

